# ssd: ahci per microsoft- oder intel-treiber? win7



## DaWo (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Anfang Januar soll meine x25-m G2 mit 80gb bei mir angeliefert werden. nun habe ich mich im Vorraus natürlich "bestmöglich" im Internet belesen, was die Konfiguration angeht. Genau das ist mein Problem. bei den Intel-ssds wird meistens der Betrieb per AHCI empfohlen. Allerdings habe ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen, daß der microsofteigene Treiber problemloser und schneller arbeitet als der von Intel.
Soll ich nun nach der Installation von Win7 (64bit, home premium) einfach alles belassen, oder den AHCI-Treiber von Intel installieren?
Was sind eure Erfahrungen?

mein mobo: Asus P5Q Deluxe

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mosed (25. Dezember 2009)

nach letzten Stand unterstützt nur der MS Treiber Trim - daher besser den MS Treiber nutzen und nicht den von Intel. Falls jemand neuere Infos hat, bitte melden....


----------



## DaWo (25. Dezember 2009)

Super, Danke!

Vielleicht tut sich ja bei Intel bald etwas. Immerhin haben sie ja die neue Firmware vor kurzem fertig bekommen (und sogar für die erste Generation - zu früh gewettert Herr Schröter  ). Eigentlich hatte ich auf ein zeitnahes Treiberupdate gehofft...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Dezember 2009)

Aber Vorsicht der MS Treiber macht Probleme bei Festplatten, SSD die größer oder gleich 1T sind. Wenn Windows aus dem Standby Modes zurück kehrt. Microsoft hat wohl den Treiber so programmiert das er maximal 10 Sekunden zur verfügung hat um alle Platten zu erkennen aber bei großen Platten reicht die Zeit wohl nicht aus und die Platte, SSD wird danach nicht mehr erkannt. Microsoft hat aber jetzt einen Hotfix veröffentlicht der diesen Problem beheben soll


----------



## DaWo (25. Dezember 2009)

ok,

aber bis ich mir eine ssd mit 1T leisten kann und es sie auch zu kaufen gibt, wird noch einiges an Zeit vergehen. Bis dahin werden wohl schon wieder zig hotfixes den hotfix gehotfixt haben.
Zum Glück verwende ich den Ruhezustand nicht...


----------



## underloost (25. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube *hulkhardy1* will die News hier ansprechen


----------



## Riccardo23 (26. Dezember 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> nach letzten Stand unterstützt nur der MS Treiber Trim - daher besser den MS Treiber nutzen und nicht den von Intel. Falls jemand neuere Infos hat, bitte melden....



ich will nicht, aber ich muss Dir widersprechen. Ich habe ein AMD Board mit 780G Chipsatz und nutze dort den AMD AHCI Treiber. Meine SSD hat seit der neusten Firmware auch Trim. Und Trim arbeitet mit den AMD AHCI Treibern.


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2009)

Bei den herkoemmlichen Festplatten sind meine Erfahrungen mit den Intel Treibern besser.


----------



## DaWo (26. Dezember 2009)

Riccardo23 schrieb:


> ich will nicht, aber ich muss Dir widersprechen. Ich habe ein AMD Board mit 780G Chipsatz und nutze dort den AMD AHCI Treiber. Meine SSD hat seit der neusten Firmware auch Trim. Und Trim arbeitet mit den AMD AHCI Treibern.


 

Damit widersprichst Du ihm ja nicht. Du machst mich nur neidisch auf AMD-Benutzer! Bedeutet ja leider nicht, daß Intel-Chips das auch können müssen...


----------

